# suspension



## fenix3069 (Oct 19, 2004)

im proud to say i just purcahsed a 93 240sx se today. ive had rb25 plans from day one but before i start ripping apart the engine bay i wanna beef up the rest of the car. what im asking is everyones opinion on the best bang for my buck for suspension. the most id like to spend on suspension is about $500 im looking for an overall good handling car that can really put the power down and keep it there when the rb is in there. all of your suggestions r welcome


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

500 bux??!!!! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH

even shock/spring set up will cost more than that. save up AT LEAST 1000$ then start talking


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

fenix3069 said:


> im proud to say i just purcahsed a 93 240sx se today. ive had rb25 plans from day one but before i start ripping apart the engine bay i wanna beef up the rest of the car. what im asking is everyones opinion on the best bang for my buck for suspension. the most id like to spend on suspension is about $500 im looking for an overall good handling car that can really put the power down and keep it there when the rb is in there. all of your suggestions r welcome



For $500 you can get a set of Pro-Kits and 4 GR2's and thats about it.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

the best bang for buck would be kyb agx with tien or whatever springs you want but the shocks run about $400 then the springs are like $175 or so.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

All I can say is don't give yourself a set limit, or else you're gonna end up buying crap...shop around find what you like, then save up for it...500 bucks won't get you much...


----------



## fenix3069 (Oct 19, 2004)

im saving for the motor..


----------



## fenix3069 (Oct 19, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=4506736460&category=6755


these coilovers are relativley cheap. is this all im gojng to need to install them? im sorry for the stupid questions but ive never done suspension work other then digging dead aniamls out of springs but thast a long story


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

i have never heard of those coil overs = piece of shat that you're going to complain after 2weeks

i recommend
- D2/ksport coil overs (600-800 on a group buy.. search google)
- Megan Racing coil overs (~800.. similar to d2/ksport, a little better)
- SPL coil overs (~1000.. good coilovers for the price)
- kei office (~1250.. best coilovers for the price)

you cant just get some coilovers and say that you're done with suspension.. strut tower braces, sway bars, tension rods, tension rod bars, camber arms (if needed), forward link, rear toe link, rear upper control arm.. as you can see, there is a LOT more involved then just "500$ coilovers"


----------



## fenix3069 (Oct 19, 2004)

i kno theres more then just coilovers but the strut braces and tie bars arent five hundred bucks a pop and will i really need control arms?


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

if you are trying to stay on a budget then first off rebuild the suspension to stock new bushings and tie rod ends when you can upgrade to better stuff were cost allows. then get better brakes and that should be good for a stock rb. Before you do any power mods save up and beef up your suspension to handle the power. Lots of people may disagree with this but my reasoning is that you probally have 5-600 bucks on hand and I would rather see you put it towards the whole suspension then just coil overs leaving the rest to rot.

Edit: Stay away from off name parts they will most likely make you have to rebuy parts later on due to quallity issues or durability.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

here's what i would do if i were u

- replace bushings/tie rod ends
- decent set of coilovers
- strut tower braces
- save up more money then go z32 brakes


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

yea, if your gona drop in a skyline engine, you really got to think about prepping the car for it, for example the z32 brakes is a good idea like ^he said


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I <3 tanabe products... I'd say a good set of coilovers, energy suspension bushings all the way around to replace anything rubber, some nice thick sway bars, an aftermarket mechanical LSD, and of course a good wheel tire combo and you got a pretty sweet ride. However if you want to get real hardcore, then you start swapping out your factory suspension parts for lighter aftermarket ones like new tension rods, rear upper control arms, toe links, traction links.. etc. Then you get to have fun playing with different settings and really tune it to wherever your racing


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

Does the KA run well now? If yes, then do bushings, then coilovers, then Z32 brakes as everyone else has mentioned. If no, then consider swapping the engine.

I bought a chassis without an engine because I have to use a SR to compete in the SRX Division of the SE-R Cup. FWIW: if I were building a S13 as a daily driver, I would address suspension and braking before I *ever* thought about tackling power. Elsewise you'll end up like half the "kids" with 240's these days: busted car with busted suspension, no brakes, and a mediocre engine swap with tons of technical problems.


----------



## fenix3069 (Oct 19, 2004)

i was already planning for the z32 brakes. but after hearing all of your opinions i think im going to buy sport springs, struts and shocks. strut tower braces tie rods and bushings. sway bars would b awesome but i cant seem any for a decent price anyone kno where i could find some quality sway bars for a good price?


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

Don't listen to all this BS...first you need to find out what you want to do with the car...drag? autocross? road race? drift? daily driver? How low do you want your car?


----------



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

and where would one purchase the bushings from a reputable source


----------



## fenix3069 (Oct 19, 2004)

i wanna be able to drive it on the street and drag but still b able to kick the rear end out on corners and handle relativley nice without having to worry about every bump in the road.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

So essentually you want a kick ass all around car and all this that you have heard is what you want good springs and struts whether coil over or not good bushings something better than stock would be great. better brakes and wheel tire package ect. ect. It might not be a bad Idea to spend your engine money on the chasis cause you will really be able to enjoy your suspension with the ka where as you won't really be albe to enjoy the RB with shotty suspension. unless you enjoy curbs and ditches ....didn't think so


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

mille-16i said:


> where as you won't really be albe to enjoy the RB with shotty suspension. unless you enjoy curbs and ditches ....didn't think so


thats going a little far. My RB and shotty suspension work just fine. I enjoy being able to run over anything in my path and not having to worry about it. Sure it feels like I'm driving a couch sometimes... but if I see a rabbit, I don't worry about it. I just *badump* right over top of it.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Well maybe alittle extreme but it gets the idea acrost suspension before power. thats my .02


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

Kato said:


> Don't listen to all this BS...


I would like to know why this is BS. Telling a guy with an 11-year-old car that the suspension and brakes need work first is BS? I think not. Especially considering the goals he listed have every bit to do with handling prowess.


----------



## Marblecake (Jun 19, 2004)

Remember alot of people also slam there car which actually makes it worse then stock. Lowered is fine but on the ground is for mini trucks. Too low makes you lose stabiltiy.


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

2Fass240us said:


> I would like to know why this is BS. Telling a guy with an 11-year-old car that the suspension and brakes need work first is BS? I think not. Especially considering the goals he listed have every bit to do with handling prowess.


What is BS is everyone spitting out an entire suspension parts catalog w/o even knowing what his goal is for his car...different priorities for different needs...

Actually, I WOULD recommend replacing bushings/tie rod ends/ball joints as one of the very first steps...


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

Doesn't sound like you want a track monster and you want to keep your costs down...a nice spring/shock combo would work for you unless you want to "slam" you car. Look into KYB AGX shocks w/ RS-R Race, Tanabe GF, or Suspension Techniques springs...aftermarket tension rods are a nice upgrade...


----------



## fenix3069 (Oct 19, 2004)

im going with kyb agx struts and shocks with either tein springs or rsr. i plan on replacing the tie rod ends and bushings mayb the ball joints if the funds allow me. im also upgrading the brakes to 300zx discs and calipers and getting some wider wheels. i also plan on stiffening everything up with some strut bracing and sway bars before the motor goes in. i hope this is going to b enough to manage the rb for now....wish me luck :cheers:


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

Well, you seem to have a decent plan ahead of you. Most people drop a lot in the engine swap and ignore the suspension and brakes, and it seems like you will *thankfully* not be one of these people.

As for people "spitting out an entire suspension catalog," most of the solutions people listed will work for most setups. The main exception here is drag, where a lot of people like to keep an "as close to stock" rear setup as possible to allow for proper weight transfer.


----------

